# CAD freeware suggestions?



## tinman4130 (Feb 10, 2004)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find a good freeware CAD program?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.bakhter.com/index.html

Free CAD Software

http://www.bakhter.com/html/freeware/cad_software.html


----------



## tinman4130 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey hewee,

Great site. Lots of choices. Thank you.

Tinman

P.S. I like your Satchel Paige quote.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea your find lots there Tinman.

Here is another site but you get lots of other software that you have to look tru.

http://www.imagespro.com/

Also

http://www.freewarefiles.com/results.php?categoryid=3&subcategoryid=34

http://www.pricelessware.org/

My aunt used it in email to me all the time because I knew it was from Satchel Paige.

http://www.cmgww.com/baseball/paige/

One great ball player.


----------



## tinman4130 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks again hewee...I can see I'm going to be busy for a while. And the Paige site was great!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome 

Yea Paige site is great.


----------

